

Learning Vim in 2014: Configuring Vim - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/14/learning-vim-in-2014-configuring-vim/

======
ben336
Author here: I gave a general overview of how Vim configuration works in the
post, but would love to hear your favorite Vim configurations or short
functions. Put them in the comments, or here, and if there are a bunch of good
ones I'll collect them into an update later.

